# 31 Maltese & X's rescued



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

This was in my local paper this morning. It doesn't say they are Maltese, but I checked with the shelter and she says they are, and some X's. The little guy in the picture is just darling. They found foster spots for all of them already today. I'm sure they can't be adopted right away, until the legal stuff is over, but there are some really cute little guys who will need homes. One is a mother with puppies. :wub: 

The old lady who had them probably loved them but she has dementia and wasn't taking care of them. Poor babies. :smcry:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Awwwwwwww his face is so cute! Just look at him, makes me so sad for all of them. :crying:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh that is sooo awful tos ee!! Esp reading that there were dead dogs decomposing in the yard and one in the freezer. 31 dogs is a lot to take care of, sooo sad and I hope they can find some good homes!


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

Awwww I would so adopt them !!! To bad we already have my two and mom's 3 min pins !!!

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Oct 15 2008, 06:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=650885


> Oh that is sooo awful tos ee!! Esp reading that there were dead dogs decomposing in the yard and one in the freezer. 31 dogs is a lot to take care of, sooo sad and I hope they can find some good homes![/B]


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

That is so sad. I hope they all find their forever homes soon.

Linda


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

i want one of them :wub:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Eeek that little one in the picture is way too cute! :smheat: :wub: I hope they all get great furever homes. I wish I lived closer to more. But at least I can donate!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I sent the info to Mary Palmer at NMR. I'm sure they can't get them into permanent homes until the court case is over or the elderly lady with dementia releases them. So far she won't. It is so sad how they have suffered because of her condition. The Safe Haven Humane website has more info. They are a non-profit and no-kill. :mellow:


----------



## JNL (Sep 13, 2008)

Awww....that little guy is just too adorable! I hope they all find homes soon.


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Oct 16 2008, 09:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=651354


> I sent the info to Mary Palmer at NMR. I'm sure they can't get them into permanent homes until the court case is over or the elderly lady with dementia releases them. So far she won't. It is so sad how they have suffered because of her condition. The Safe Haven Humane website has more info. They are a non-profit and no-kill. :mellow:[/B]


Thank you for posting this. I feel so bad for those poor babies living in deplorable conditions. I'm mailing out a donation to them today.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-how sad! What a cute face that little guy has :wub: :wub: I too hope they find loving homes rayer:


----------

